

Easy, fast and neat way to build kernel on Debian and Debian based systems - jestinjoy1
https://sites.google.com/site/jestinjoy/blog/debian-kernel-compilation

======
amboar
What are the benefits of make-kpkg over the kernel's own 'deb-pkg' make
target?

~~~
jestinjoy1
That is a new information to me :). Thanks

~~~
amboar
No worries :) It was a genuine question though; I've done some brief googling
in the past but didn't find anything authoritative.

